# Check this drummer out



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Steve Moore this reminds me of something Chris Farley would do.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

He's in a league of his own.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

HA HA!! I’ve seen this before but it’s still funny!!


----------

